
Google aims to kill passwords by the end of this year - anu_gupta
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/24/google-passwords-android
======
mpbm
At my old job we had eye scanners and, if the legends are true, they would
sometimes sound the alarm on women who just got pregnant, before it would even
show up on the pee test.

I wonder how they account for a person changing over time. Like if you hurt
your hand and start swiping with the other one.

